# errore load radeon

## KinG-InFeT

errore caricamento radeon

```

Failed to Load radeon                  [!!]
```

semplicemente questo cosa significa?

----------

## noice

giusto per essere sicuri

```
modprobe radeon
```

restituisce lo stesso errore?

se puoi posta

```
uname -a
```

e

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

modprobe radeon

```
FATAL: Module radeon not found
```

uname -a

```

Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP wed oct 28 12:16:55 GTM 2009 i686 AMD sempron (tm) processor 2800+ authenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

ls -ls /usr/src/linux

```

lrwxrwxrwx  1  root  root  22 oct 28 12:59 /usr/src/linux -> linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8
```

:S

----------

## ciro64

Quindi, momentaneamente stai usando i drivers "vesa" ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-799986.html

ecco il topic con tutte le informazioni che vuoi  :Wink: 

----------

## ciro64

```
# grep -i drm /etc/kernels/kernel-config-`uname -m`-`uname -r`

# grep -i x11-drivers/xf86-video /var/log/emerge.log |tail

# find /lib/modules/ -iname *radeon*

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

primo comando mi da di non trovato nel secondo ecco l'output

```

1256993351:    >>> emerge (8 of 22) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 to /

1256993352:    === (8 of 22) cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4.ebuild)

1256993352:    === (8 of 22) compiling/merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4.ebuild)

1256993427:    === (8 of 22) Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4.ebuild)

1256993429:    >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati:0

1256993440:    === (8 of 22) POst-Build cleaning (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4.ebuild)

1256993440:    ::: completed emerge (8 of 22) x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 to /
```

invece per il 3 comando ho avviato e non mi da nessun output

----------

## ciro64

Mi permetto di riportare parte del post di Noice; ricontrollerei la sezione "Device drivers" nel menu di configurazione del kernel.

Sembrerebbe che qualcosa non sia andata a buon fine.

 *noice wrote:*   

> prova cosi:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Riprova poi a vedere con

```
# modprobe radeon
```

oppure coi comandi che ho scritto sopra se, finalmente, i moduli sono stati generati.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mi spiace3 ma ho preso tutto alla lettera quindi è come mi ha detto lui ho anche ricontrollato

----------

## ciro64

Beh.. ma almeno questi moduli radeon dovranno pur essere da qualche parte:

```
# find /usr/src -iname *radeon.ko
```

con il make && make modules_install era andato tutto a buon fine o avevi riscontrato problemi ?

Oppure, usi genkernel ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ho usato genkernel e il tuo comando non mi da output :S

----------

## ciro64

Allora rifarei direttamente con il genkernel --menuconfig all.

Dai.... che anche tu devi riuscire a gustarti una magica gentoo  :Smile: 

Ciao.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

la cosa strana ho provato ad avviare gnome con startx e guarda un pò? FUNZIONA E STO GIà OPERANHO ho installato firefox e ora installerò altre piccolezze ke servono però ho problemi ke poi posterò ma dico io come ha fatto ad avviarsi gnome senza trovare i driver radeon? usa i vesa?

----------

## ciro64

Mi sa di si...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Che dice

```
$ lsmod|grep "rade\|ati"

$ grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

finalmente sto scrivendo dalla mia gentoo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ora copio e incollo a soddisfazzione  :Very Happy:  ecco il primo comando:

```

gentoo ~ # lsmod|grep "rade\|ati"

pata_atiixp             4200  0 

libata                150540  52 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,

sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,

pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,

pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,

pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,

pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,

pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

ecco invece il secondo comando

```

gentoo ~ # grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Driver      "mouse"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

   Driver      "radeon"

```

ecco ^_^

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP (passate le 24 ore)

----------

## ciro64

In base ad xorg.conf, stai usando radeon.

```
# emerge mesa-progs
```

poi vedi un po' se hai direct rendering.

```
$ glxinfo|grep direct
```

Puoi fare il solito minitest:

```
$ glxgears
```

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

dopo aver installato ecco l'output del secondo comando

```

gentoo ~ # glxinfo|grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

invece con il test mi esce una finestra con 3 ingranaggi di 3 colori diversi (presumo sia andato bene il test bho speriamo)

ecco invece l'output da terminale

```
gentoo ~ # glxgears

433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 86.600 FPS

447 frames in 5.0 seconds = 89.400 FPS

239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 47.800 FPS

278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55.600 FPS

533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.600 FPS

869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 173.800 FPS

862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 172.400 FPS

862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 172.400 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 10417 requests (10413 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

che mi dici?

----------

## noice

dall'output sembra tutto ok, prova ad editare il file

```
nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

e rimuovi la parola "radeon" che si trova in basso poi dai

```
update-modules
```

e posta l'output intero di 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

```
gentoo ~ # nano /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

gentoo ~ # update-modules

gentoo ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           26136  0 

snd_ac97_codec         89972  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1408  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                57060  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              17084  1 snd_pcm

snd                    47400  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6108  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7756  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

forcedeth              47412  0 

processor              32432  0 

floppy                 46180  0 

rtc                     9060  0 

thermal                12552  0 

thermal_sys            11908  2 processor,thermal

button                  5000  0 

tg3                    93836  0 

libphy                 19204  1 tg3

e1000                 102132  0 

fuse                   47124  0 

jfs                   145112  0 

raid10                 18616  0 

raid456                43088  0 

async_memcpy            1672  1 raid456

async_xor               2768  1 raid456

xor                    13944  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                2928  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80412  1 raid456

raid1                  18024  0 

raid0                   6524  0 

dm_bbr                  9460  0 

dm_snapshot            21516  0 

dm_mirror              12344  0 

dm_region_hash         10272  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  8316  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 47712  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1012  0 

sbp2                   19088  0 

ohci1394               25440  0 

ieee1394               73412  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9048  0 

usbhid                 22264  0 

ohci_hcd               19456  0 

uhci_hcd               18736  0 

usb_storage            59900  0 

ehci_hcd               29692  0 

usbcore               116740  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  230684  0 

qla2xxx               185724  0 

megaraid_sas           27404  0 

megaraid_mbox          26100  0 

megaraid_mm             7924  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               36500  0 

aacraid                58888  0 

sx8                    13028  0 

DAC960                 59140  0 

cciss                  32356  0 

3w_9xxx                27384  0 

3w_xxxx                21128  0 

mptsas                 29980  0 

scsi_transport_sas     23996  1 mptsas

mptfc                  14112  0 

scsi_transport_fc      34980  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               10740  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 15024  0 

mptscsih               28940  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                70992  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                25072  0 

dc395x                 28328  0 

sim710                  3024  0 

53c700                 22940  1 sim710

qla1280                19880  0 

dmx3191d                9364  0 

sym53c8xx              63648  0 

qlogicfas408            6248  0 

gdth                   75404  0 

aha1740                 6232  0 

advansys               50812  0 

initio                 15032  0 

BusLogic               20148  0 

arcmsr                 19196  0 

aic7xxx               105872  0 

aic79xx               117192  0 

scsi_transport_spi     19020  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     24236  0 

pdc_adma                6084  0 

sata_inic162x           8156  0 

sata_mv                24128  0 

ata_piix               21960  0 

ahci                   29924  0 

sata_qstor              6184  0 

sata_vsc                4832  0 

sata_uli                3740  0 

sata_sis                4796  0 

sata_sx4                8704  0 

sata_nv                19600  0 

sata_via                8240  0 

sata_svw                4748  0 

sata_sil24             11764  0 

sata_sil                8260  0 

sata_promise            9752  0 

pata_sl82c105           4100  0 

pata_cs5535             3100  0 

pata_cs5530             4980  0 

pata_cs5520             4920  0 

pata_via                8444  0 

pata_jmicron            2764  0 

pata_marvell            3180  0 

pata_sis                9412  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2780  0 

pata_sc1200             3492  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4668  0 

pata_triflex            3528  0 

pata_atiixp             4200  0 

pata_opti               3360  0 

pata_amd                9604  0 

pata_ali                8852  0 

pata_it8213             4128  0 

pata_isapnp             3096  0 

pata_pcmcia            10500  0 

pcmcia                 30392  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          6756  5 tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            30600  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3836  0 

pata_ns87410            3464  0 

pata_serverworks        5932  0 

pata_artop              4996  0 

pata_it821x             9328  0 

pata_optidma            5080  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5260  0 

pata_hpt3x3             3944  0 

pata_hpt37x            10488  0 

pata_hpt366             5464  0 

pata_cmd64x             5560  0 

pata_efar               4044  0 

pata_rz1000             3224  0 

pata_sil680             5468  0 

pata_radisys            3612  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6764  0 

pata_mpiix              3688  0 

libata                150540  52 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,

sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5535,pata_cs5530,

pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,

pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_isapnp,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,

pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,

pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

gentoo ~ # 
```

ecco il tutto :S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP(passate le 24h)

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP(altre 24h) nessuno mi sà spiegare?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP (io provo sempre :S)

----------

## Onip

a parte che tre up in fila ad esattamente 24h di distanza non propiziano sicuramente la voglia di risponderti...

ma vorrei farti notare che tu, ancora, non hai postato uno straccio di errore, a parte il messaggio in fase di boot che ha una funzionalità puramente cosmetica.

Primo, quel "failed to load..." dove te lo sputa?

se è quando prova ad avviare X allora apri il file /var/log/Xorg.0.log (con less ad esempio) e cerca (/) righe contenenti la stringa (EE). A seguito prova a spulciare il forum e google in merito a questi errori e, se non ti riesce di saltarci fuori, allora postali qui ( gli errori e le righe a tuo parere significative, non tutto quanto il log ) e vediamo cosa si può fare.

Se è relativo ad un modulo del kernel, beh semplicemente non esiste un modulo del kernel che si chiami radeon. È impossibile che lo trovi.

p.s.

Non è che non ti si vuole aiutare, ma devi

metterci del tuo ( = impegnarti a risolvere un po' anche da solo ). Spesso si tratta di problemi arci noti che con una semplice ricerca si risolvono

mettere gli altri utenti del forum nelle condizioni di aiutarti ( postando errori significativi ad esempio, se non sai cosa allora chiedi )

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma io non capisco l'intera cosa ...gnome mi parte(anche se dopo 10 min di orologio) l'X si avvia cioè una volta che ho anche levato la parola radeon dal file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ovviamente il messaggio di errore non melo da più...ma io vorrei solo capire il perchè tutto questo

----------

## Onip

capire il perchè di che cosa esattamente???

Se tutto ti funziona bene cos'hai da preoccuparti?

Il motivo dell'errore te l'abbiamo già detto in due, basta saper leggere...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

hai ragione perdonatemi

----------

## ciro64

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se è relativo ad un modulo del kernel, beh semplicemente non esiste un modulo del kernel che si chiami radeon. È impossibile che lo trovi.
> 
> 

 

```

~ # find /usr/src/ -iname *radeon.ko*

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/.radeon.ko.cmd

c2qyt ~ # find /lib/modules/ -iname *radeon*

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko

```

Questi sono moduli radeon; per questo motivo precedentemente gli avevo chiesto l'output di entrambi i comandi.

----------

## Onip

hai ragione, è vero. sapevo che ci fossero le voci relative a radeon nella sezione drm, ma non pensavo che il modulo si chiamasse radeon.

errore mio

----------

## KinG-InFeT

in conclusione io ho levato il caricamento dei moduli radeon ma funziona lo stesso ciò cosa vuol dire?

----------

